# Took test today



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just finished the national registry basic exam.  It ended right at question 70.  The last question was about a pregnant female with seizures.  I feel pretty good about it, but I still am anxious about getting the results.  It's going to be a long wait until Monday!


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 21, 2008)

So how'd you do?

Edit: Nevermind, read a few more threads.  Congrats!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 21, 2008)

congratulations.


----------



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Now comes the hard part...


----------

